# Storing/Carrying Cordless Power Tools?



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Just wondering how people organise their cordless tools such as drills and drivers?

I don't want to use a branded case as it might as well say "Steal Me" rather than "Bosch", "Makita" ect....

I am thinking of using a plain Stanley Fat Max plastic tool box, but I am looking for ideas re the internal organisation to hold the tools and accessories securely/neatly...

Regards,

Peter


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I use an AWP toolbag to carry an M12 impact and drill along with bits and accessories.

The rest of the stuff I do keep in a branded box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I keep the tools laid out on the shelves in the van. It's the most space efficient way to store them and I can grab any one of them in 1 second without d1cking around.

I will put the tool and any associated bits/blades/etc. into one of the Husky trays that I have setup for that job.

I got sick of trying to store large boxes and then having to carry them into jobs when I only needed the tool and one or two bits, not all the bits, a charger, batteries, etc.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


>


Dave you forgetting something. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There is no such thing as asset security when drug addicts are to hand.

:vs_mad:

It does not matter what you put your tools into. The entire box will 'get feet.'

FastCap -- google them -- has a ton of trick ideas -- many which are up on YouTube.

Take a peak.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Rather than one large and heavy container, I prefer several smaller tool bags for my tools:
#1 My every day hand tools and meter.
#2 Bag with 18 volt drill, 12 volt drill, and 12 volt impact
#3 12 volt band saw
#4 !8 volt sawzall and 18 volt impact.
#5 Stakon crimpers and terminals
#6 Ferrel crimpers and ferrels
#7 Gear pullers and chain breaker (for motor changing)

Plus: 2 tool boxes with wrenches, sockets and the occasional needed tools.
Specialized meters in truck- megger, loop calibrator, clamp on, ect.

Yes, a lot of stuff, but I work on just about all kinds of equipment so I must be prepared.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Search for Kaizen Foam.

Cheers
John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

varmit said:


> Rather than one large and heavy container, I prefer several smaller tool bags for my tools:
> #1 My every day hand tools and meter.
> #2 Bag with 18 volt drill, 12 volt drill, and 12 volt impact
> #3 12 volt band saw
> ...



Props bro, I love organization!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> Search for Kaizen Foam.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Just make sure you don't type in Keyser Soze. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


>


O.k. Dave you didn't bite. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

zac said:


> Just make sure you don't type in Keyser Soze.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am not one for watching movies more then once, but that one I have watched at least a dozen times!

Cheers

John


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm extra careful.
I threw out all of my Dewalt tools and put my Milwalkee tools in the cases.
No chance of them getting stolen now. :biggrin:


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks Gents,

Some very useful ideas particularly the various types of foam...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think camouflaging tools would work. My power tools are usually within eyesight. A Stanley tool box is a bad idea. The latches suck donkey ballz.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but I use this guy so often now it is just sick. Folds up so well and takes up way less space in the van than a 4' ladder does. I pile up all the cordless tools from the van on it in seconds and roll out to jobs , even service calls now since it is quick to break out and setup. 










Both of mine cost about $70 each at the local (upscale) hardware store.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

But can it hold a 145lb Irishman?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> But can it hold a 145lb Irishman?


Not if he's wearing high heels!


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

99cents said:


> I don't think camouflaging tools would work. My power tools are usually within eyesight. A Stanley tool box is a bad idea. The latches suck donkey ballz.


Not really trying to camo them, nor do I think its the complete answer, more trying to avoid advertising their presence...As already said, not much will deter thieving scum bag junkies though...

Re the catches on the Stanley tool boxes, it depends which model you look at; lots are plastic but a few models use metal. I have a Fat Max Cantilever box and the metal catches are excellent...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete E said:


> Not really trying to camo them, nor do I think its the complete answer, more trying to avoid advertising their presence...As already said, not much will deter thieving scum bag junkies though...
> 
> Re the catches on the Stanley tool boxes, it depends which model you look at; lots are plastic but a few models use metal. I have a Fat Max Cantilever box and the metal catches are excellent...


I had a mini gang box bolted to the floor of my own van for items I didn't want stolen if the truck was broken into.

I had the same box in my company van to avoid my personal tools from walking away.


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> Slightly off topic, but I use this guy so often now it is just sick. Folds up so well and takes up way less space in the van than a 4' ladder does. I pile up all the cordless tools from the van on it in seconds and roll out to jobs , even service calls now since it is quick to break out and setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice.
It would be more useful to me if the shelves were flat instead of on an angle from the center.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

NewElect85 said:


> That's really nice.
> It would be more useful to me if the shelves were flat instead of on an angle from the center.


I have good news for you, it's just not opened all the way  

It's a great idea but a little too small for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I have good news for you, it's just not opened all the way
> 
> It's a great idea but a little too small for me.


With the Rubbermaid structural foam cart I used to take to large jobs the top was strong enough to use as a work bench (and attach a small vise to) and it was wide enough to bungee a step ladder to one end. 

I had added 8" gang box wheels for use over rough terrain.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

splatz said:


> I have good news for you, it's just not opened all the way
> 
> It's a great idea but a little too small for me.


Yeah the size is a thing, but offset largely by the folding up factor. So anyway, I'm doing another tenant remodel in my favorite new 25 story office building and yesterday I packed on my large corded Lennox band saw and corded SDX hammer drill case, three Makita cordless drills, tool bags, boxes of wire nuts, mc cable connectors, rotocutter, snips, various other hand tools, two rolls of 12-2 mc going up there for the light fixture whips. Not bad at all. 

The day before it was a dozen rolls of thhn going up to the job, and a case of 4"squares deep . Without a doubt though those bigger carts are better, but I do all different kinds of work in a typical week and the big carts just get in the way of that. This thing has it's place in the van and doesn't. I love it. I love it. I love it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Where is the boogie board rack??


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

splatz said:


> I have good news for you, it's just not opened all the way


What a great time to be alive. :smile:


----------



## viperr13 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

viperr13 said:


>


Innovative!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Slightly off topic, but I use this guy so often now it is just sick. Folds up so well and takes up way less space in the van than a 4' ladder does. I pile up all the cordless tools from the van on it in seconds and roll out to jobs , even service calls now since it is quick to break out and setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it on amazon for $65. Made by Olympia Tools. I've been using it for a couple days and really like it. It folds up pretty compact and I bungie in front of my 4' step against the shelves in my van. I'll take a pic later. Definitely a solid MacMike Tip of the Day.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

$65 seems like a bargain...A pic with it up and one of it folded in your van would be great..


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Pete E said:


> $65 seems like a bargain...A pic with it up and one of it folded in your van would be great..


Here it is set up with my new veto ot-mc on it.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Slightly off topic, but I use this guy so often now it is just sick. Folds up so well and takes up way less space in the van than a 4' ladder does. I pile up all the cordless tools from the van on it in seconds and roll out to jobs , even service calls now since it is quick to break out and setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is cool.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Slightly off topic, but I use this guy so often now it is just sick. Folds up so well and takes up way less space in the van than a 4' ladder does. I pile up all the cordless tools from the van on it in seconds and roll out to jobs , even service calls now since it is quick to break out and setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing I haven't moved to my new van (yet) is my Husky structural foam cart. I was looking online for a folding cart and saw this, but wondered how useful and durable it would be. Knowing you're using one gives me more confidence in it.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Pete E said:


> $65 seems like a bargain...A pic with it up and one of it folded in your van would be great..


I'll snap a pic of it in the van tomorrow. My van is a sh*thole right now, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

I can't believe that trolley was only $65! Its really is a bargain and looks an excellent set up for your needs...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Here it is in the back of the van:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Does that cart come with a hook for your purse? What about a tampon holder?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Here it is set up with my new veto ot-mc on it.


Are the shelves just plastic or structural foam?

It looks decent but at the same time it seems things could easily slide off the shelves going over rough terrain or a door saddle.

I wish you the best of luck with it and let us know how you like it after a while.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is set up with my new veto ot-mc on it.
> ...


Plastic. The shelves have lips so going over thresholds is fine. Extension cords you have to pick up on it, but its not bad. It is definitely worthless on rough terrain, but it wasnt designed for that, so im not too worried. I can park on concrete or pavement at most places where i would use the cart, or i can just set tue cart up inside and haul stuff from the truck to the cart. Not perfect, but so far this week it has saved me about an hour of going off to find stuff or making multiple trips to the truck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Plastic. The shelves have lips so going over thresholds is fine. Extension cords you have to pick up on it, but its not bad. It is definitely worthless on rough terrain, but it wasnt designed for that, so im not too worried. I can park on concrete or pavement at most places where i would use the cart, or i can just set tue cart up inside and haul stuff from the truck to the cart. Not perfect, but so far this week it has saved me about an hour of going off to find stuff or making multiple trips to the truck.


In saying rough terrain I was thinking of even rough concrete or even heavily textured carpets on jobs that will make the cart vibrate as you push it along.

In the pic it looks like your fish tape is about to jump ship.


----------

